# Check out the Paleo Lifestyle Diet!



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

My DH was struggling to lose 10#s, working out like a fiend, riding his bike, calisthenics until he dropped, and keeping up with his daily work schedule (insane, too). He lost the 10#s very quickly when he:

Dropped GLUTEN from his diet and started following:

A Paleo Lifestyle Diet!

Paleo Diet Lifestyle | paleo diet tips and recipes


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm getting ready to start that around May 5th; our CrossFit box is doing it as a challenge, but, while I may be doing it a bit more 'passive,' I'll be dropping a LOT of stuff I don't need.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I hear you there, been steadily just "dropping" stuff for the past few years, as I have gradually been changing my diet. I bought the Paleo Diet Cookbook from Amazon, which simplifies the process of meal planning. Since DH gets up earlier than I do, he makes breakfast. I can skip anything he has prepared that doesn't fit the guidelines. DH was thrilled to step on the scale, now down to 191#s! He is 6' tall, has large bones, and a larger upper body in proportion to his lower.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Update- DH is now down to 185#s, flat thrilled! He has decided his goal is 180#s, as he has lost no muscle weight, only fat, is showing more definition now. He already looks very buff to me, already!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I was fine reading till it said no dairy??? Gotta have my milk.
Nancy


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I just found a ton of Paleo recipes on line so I cancelled my cookbook order.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Rockytopsis said:


> I was fine reading till it said no dairy??? Gotta have my milk.
> Nancy


Actually that's a hotly debated topic in the Paleo/Primal community--whether dairy is or is not OK. Particularly raw.
Personally, I tend to be Paleo+dairy. 

I think it's probably one of those get-rid-of-it-and-see-what-happens type of thing. If you don't have a real difference, great. If you do, weigh the benefits and decide from there.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Rockytopsis said:


> I was fine reading till it said no dairy??? Gotta have my milk.
> Nancy


DH is not strict with his Paleo Gluten Free Diet, as he does still drink milk, also has a treat (Gluten Free, anyway) every few days. Keeping in mind, he rides his bicycle 4/5 times/week, 150 Military Pushups, Situps, Arm Curls, Wrist Curls, all in 3 sets of 50 every other day. In addition, he works as a Machinist/Welder and does a lot of lifting every day. An individual with an average activity schedule, who just works out, should skip the treats completely, and have very little dairy.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Primal and paleo are very similar. I have been following Mark Sisson's Primal Blueprint (Mark's Daily Apple) since last November. Combined with that I follow the Leptin Reset (RX) from Dr Jack Kruse. The amazing thing about the reset is it gives you your full sensation back and stops cravings almost instantly.

The Leptin Reset tells you what to eat, when, and why. Much of it is based on resetting your circadian rhythm so that your cortisol levels are high when they are supposed to be high and low when they are supposed to be low. 

Many obese people have "leaky" gut and messed up hormones. The plan addresses these and recommends working with a good doctor on the hormones. So far, I would say my leaky gut is 50% better and hormones maybe 40% better, but overall I feel better than I have felt in many years.

One critical thing to keep in mind for everyone that has considerable weight to lose is that toxins are stored in your fat. As you lose fat, the toxins get dumped into the blood and the liver has to filter them out. Quite often, the liver can't keep up and you end up feeling like crap and having severe cravings, your hormones go haywire (medical term) and you yell at your spouse. Maybe at this point you decide it isn't worth the hassle and eat a half gallon of ice cream. And for a short time you feel better, but the toxins are still there.

Supplements like milk thistle and nettle extract are also helpful for removing toxins and by being on a primal or paleo diet, you aren't adding new toxins to your body.


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

I have been doing the paleo diet for three weeks and I have lost 11 pounds. I do have some milk products. I use butter, occasionally have cheese on my salad and eat greek yogurt now and then.

My Dh is so impressed with the fact that I am eating really good food and good sized portions and still loosing weight, so he wants to start eating paleo as well.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Loriann1971 said:


> I have been doing the paleo diet for three weeks and I have lost 11 pounds. I do have some milk products. I use butter, occasionally have cheese on my salad and eat greek yogurt now and then.
> 
> *That is basically how DH is eating. I have been increasing my vegetable intake, hardly have any butter or cheese. Greek Yogurt is great!*
> 
> My Dh is so impressed with the fact that I am eating really good food and good sized portions and still loosing weight, so he wants to start eating paleo as well.


Congratulations! :bandwagon:

Funny thing is, most folks haven't the slightest clue how awesome the food is on this Paleo menu! Tonight, Cod, Kale, Quinoa, Asparagus, and Avocado (I use Pork Lard to cook with).


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Quinoa?

I thought "no grain" was one of the universals of both Paleo and Primal...


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Sort of. There's 'active' and then there's 'passive.'

Passive: Eat fruit - better than eating sugar or processed foods
Active: ONLY eat fruits before/after a workout so sugars are burnt up and/or doesn't affect glycemic index.

I WILL say this. I've been doing the Paleo thing pretty hard core (with the occasional cheat - and I do mean occasional) for about a week or so now. For the first 5 days or so, I felt totally tapped out at the end of a workout.

Monday I went into my workout, and while it was still tough, suddenly I found my recovery time went down TREMENDOUSLY. I've found that, so long as I eat healthy the night before (decent amt. of clean proteins), drink plenty of water, etc., the workouts go very well. 

Anyways...I'm not terribly 'hardcore' on the Paleo - for instance, while I've cut out pretty much ALL starches/breads/sugars, I will occasionally have a cookie (like every 4 or 5 days), do have some peanut butter with fruit, and might have yogurt. And I can truthfully say that I've not felt better in a LOONG time. I've also lost 8 lbs in the last 7 days - and that's counting the fact that I've actually worked out/run *LESS* due to my shoulder.

Best part - after maybe day 2 or 3, my cravings are almost nonexistent, and while I'm eating less overall, trust me when I say that I am freaking STUFFED when I get done eating, because everything I eat is stuffed with nutrients.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

No, I promise...no grain is one of the universals of both Primal and Paleo. 

Quinoa isn't as bad as wheat/barley/rye (ie, the glutens, which are probably worse than sugar, actually) but it's still not great...

From Robb Wolf:
"Quinoa is technicly gluten free however it does contain a protein fraction which extracts in aqueous media that causes a positive Celiac reaction in susceptible individuals. Translation: it can still cause gut problems in many people. it is quite carb dense so anything over a 1/4 cup serving is going to pack a serious insulin response. It is very heavily weighted towards the n-6 fatty acids...the n-3's exist at pretty trivial levels. If i were going to choose wheat vs quinoa the quinoa would win hands down but like all grain type items the hutritional density is pathetic compared to other paleo type items."


Translation: Quinoa is a "cheat", too.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

ErinP said:


> No, I promise...no grain is one of the universals of both Primal and Paleo.


I never said it wasn't. I said there's 'active' Paleo and then there's 'passive' Paleo.  Most of those I know who are 'passive' are for two reasons:

1) they want the occasional cheat (lol) *OR*
2) they have found that certain things work better specifically for them.

For instance, there are guys who do CrossFit competitions at a VERY high level...and one of their stable pre-workout foods is peanut butter. They have competed for years and know themselves, their bodies, etc., and know that it helps them with that extra bit of 'oomph.' I'm one of those guys...a bit of peanut butter with my fruit actually helps me in my workouts.

This being said, peanuts are legumes....which are forbidden by the Paleo diet.

That's what I mean by 'passive.'  Of course it's a cheat...but if it's a helpful cheat, doesn't cause health problems, encourages growth/health in that individual, etc., then hey. Everyone's different; the overall Paleo diet WILL benefit EVERYONE, but it can be tweaked for different people.

Now, concerning grains in general, I'd absolutely agree with you, of course.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Gotcha. :thumb:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

ErinP said:


> Quinoa?
> 
> I thought "no grain" was one of the universals of both Paleo and Primal...


Here we go:

QUINOA:

GLUTEN FREE
NOT GMO
LOW GLYCEMIC INDEX
ALL 8 ESSENTIAL AMINO ACIDS
A COMPLETE PROTEIN

It is one of the BEST known source of vegetable protein known. We only use Organic. This cannot be compared to any other Grain, for the reasons above.

I am a believer in using common sense in approach to a diet and pattern it to personally suit us, and Paleo is the closest one that fits us both (modified) As my physical activity increases, I burn calories big time. DH burns them big time every single day (think athlete requirements). When we are hiking, jack it up some more. We'd be flat skeletal if we stuck to a strict Paleo/Primal Diet :shock: I have found even without much physical activity, I need more carbs to maintain my weight than is provided by strictly adhering to those diets. That said, we refrain from all the primary no-no's. DH is the one who occasionally cheats with a sweet, but he is steadily losing weight, anyway. When he hits 180#s, I will be modifying his diet for weight maintenance!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, looked up some info on Quinoa and what do ya know:



> _Most commonly considered a grain, quinoa is actually a relative of leafy green vegetables like spinach and Swiss chard. It is a recently rediscovered ancient "grain" once considered "the gold of the Incas."_


Quinoa isn't really a grain at all! So, it is fine for even a stricter Paleo diet


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Huh...who knew? That's interesting; thanks for the information.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

That is GREAT news! I have distance runners who for a number of reasons, I have on GAPS and I need them to still be able to fuel, but no grains allowed! AWESOME! Thanks Lori!

Cindyc.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I'm still going to have to go with Robb on this one... The "positive celiac reaction" is the part catching my attention.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Those of you who haven't done your homework on QUINOA, should do so. I have done mine and limit how much I eat to no more than about 1/8th of a cup maximum. Also, my DH has lost another 5#S eating more QUINOA than I do, at least 1/2 cup with his dinners, losing this weight in JUST ONE WEEK. So, as far as weight loss goes, there isn't a concern much about a limited amount of it. However, If any have a Celiac disease, this is the wrong thread! For those who strictly want to eat for better health, the Paleo Diet is recommended for almost all. There are limits and exceptions to every diet. There is a book on Gluten Free eating, which goes into how much QUINOA is okay to eat for almost everyone.

Also, a heads up to others... Since I have become more active, I have begun dropping weight, so now I have to up my intake of food (!!!). Those of you with higher metabolisms (like me), who are athletic, or in actual athletic competition, should read this book, entitled, "*The Paleo Diet FOR ATHLETES*," by Loren Cordain, PhD, and Joe Friel, MS. This is where DH and I both have a fit. I already posted if we ate according the "regular" Paleo Diet, both of us would be skin & bones!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll definitely agree with you there. I would like to point out that the vast majority of athletes (e.g., CrossFitters, healthy bodybuilders, etc.) do NOT stick strictly to Paleo, that I'm aware of.

For instance, Chris Spealler, Rich Froning and other CrossFitters eat about 80% Paleo...but they also supplement with things that aren't Paleo but are fairly healthy and provide good fats and nutrients, such as peanut butter and the like. I've found for me that if I eat pretty strict Paleo, add in some potatoes here and there, and some peanut butter with a snack, it REALLY helps my lifting.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

lorichristie said:


> However, If any have a Celiac disease, this is the wrong thread! For those who strictly want to eat for better health, the Paleo Diet is recommended for almost all.


Not really. In fact, that's a big part of why scientists (like Robb Wolf or Loren Cordain) think so many people see such impressive improvements on Paleo; because celiac and other intestinal disorders are hugely under-diagnosed and cause a HOST of issues that have nothing to do with digestion or other obvious reactions. 
In fact, that's why Robb Wolf likes to suggest starting out by eliminating grains, legumes and dairy and then adding back to see what happens.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

ErinP said:


> Not really. In fact, that's a big part of why scientists (like Robb Wolf or Loren Cordain) think so many people see such impressive improvements on Paleo; because celiac and other intestinal disorders are hugely under-diagnosed and cause a HOST of issues that have nothing to do with digestion or other obvious reactions.
> In fact, that's why Robb Wolf likes to suggest starting out by eliminating grains, legumes and dairy and then adding back to see what happens.


I posted this thread under the "Weight Loss Forum," and it was not intended to turn into a health issue related type thread. Why don't you start a thread in the "Alternative Health Forum?" This would be beneficial to those dealing with Celiac issues. That would also increase the exposure of the information.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

No, that's OK. I don't frequent that forum. 
I _do_ frequent this one. 

More importantly, most people with celiac don't even know they have it. Something like 1% of cases are diagnosed the last I saw. Promoting Paleo for weight loss is _perfect_ because it solves other problems merely as a side-effect. 
Which of course is why people with everything from IBDs to RA to MS see vast improvements even though they're just trying to lose a few pounds.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Repeating this comment on for my Paleo thread... Up front, when I started this thread, DH had lost over 10#s, but hadn't told me that, closer to 15#s. He has steadily been losing weight...

DH has lost just under 30#S just by getting off GLUTEN and eating a Paleo style diet, modified, not strict. He looks GREAT, MUSCULAR, AND GONNA GO FOR IT, to lose the rest!!!

A reminder... This man worked out hard for 2 years, yet wasn't shedding the fat. That wasn't until he changed his diet as I described.

We attended a family dinner, to celebrate DH's DF's 79th birthday, and what a dinner it was! Off the diet then, yayyyyy! Anyhoo, most of the family hadn't seen him so they were shocked and very happy for him.

Now, DH, my DS, DD, her boyfriend, his mother, and a few of our friends are ALL on Paleo Gluten Free Diets, intent on permanently changing the way they eat. ALL OF US are losing weight, without increasing our exercise levels.

"Tom," one of our friends, lost 20#s in one month, ONLY changing to Paleo Gluten Free, and that was the only change (he is physically active, but doesn't work out like we do).

Joe, DH's DS, has lost 40#s, yep, you guessed it...


----------

